# Has anyone used any of the Bass Pro Shops baits??



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A few days ago I was lured to there website by the ad that said they had there Senkos on sale(thought they had some interesting colors) even though I need them like a hole in the head...but they are priced nice, today its there Tourney Series Cranks that are on sale, I guess my question is does/has anybody used them and are they worth buying?? like I said I need them like a sore tooth but hey I kind of have this tackle addiction. Thanks


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have never bought a piece of fishing equipment I didn't need!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have used their stick worms in the past, and they have a slightly different action. Not bad, but just different, like the yum dingers are different than senkos, lake forks are different that both of them, etc.

As far as hard baits go, I've tried a few of their poppers and jerkbaits, but did not care for them. Since I only bought them on sale for a measly couple bucks, my feelings weren't hurt.

I imagine if you changed the hooks out and tried to do a few things to tune em up, they may perform better...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies and Nightcrawler you have a point lol.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Their lipless cranks are my favorite.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The flick shake knock off worms are decent. I prefer them over yum dingers any day. It's really just personal preference and confidence. I know when I tie on a jackall flick shake I'm going to catch fish. The bass pro knock off worms are pretty good for the price. I like to use those in ponds and save my jackall worms for the more pressured lakes.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the replies, probably going to pony up and make a order.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Used some of the BPS Stik O Worms lastnight and were impressed with them, they caught a few fish, seemed very durable and they have some nice colors.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah use there pro model BPS poppers, they work really well. I'm a topwater lover and I'll tell ya 60% of the poppers on the market are overpriced and don't pop well at all.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> Yeah use there pro model BPS poppers, they work really well. I'm a topwater lover and I'll tell ya 60% of the poppers on the market are overpriced and don't pop well at all.


Yeah I was out again last night and throwing some of the BPS stuff, I like them so far(I am easily impressed though lol) pretty sure another order is going to be placed soon.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use the xps crankbaits. I use some of the bps grubs and hula grubs.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i use the jigs both painted and unpainted and they seem to be as good as the name brands.

all thumbs


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

In my experience, Yum Dingers are about as good as the more popular (and much more expensive) Senko.
I believe Zoom's Mag Finesse shades them both, as I said, in my experience.
Not to knock Yamamoto baits, I own and use several, such as the cut tail worm (a real killer for smallies), and the Hula Grub. But before you go chunking down nearly eight bucks for Senkos give the other, less expensive baits a go..
Besides, I never had a bass ask me how much I paid for the bait I got him to bite..lol


----------

